
Levandowski started an AI religion non-profit in 2015 - lukejduncan
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/28/artificial-intelligence-god-anthony-levandowski
======
npunt
Alternate headline: Levandowski started a tax shelter non-profit in 2015.

------
p3nt3ll3r
Hmm a god created by liar and a thief. Not a god I want.

------
HillaryBriss
oh man. i want in.

------
throw-away-8
Sounds like a page from L. Ron Hubbard's playbook. The guy doesn't miss a
step.

